
Global, U.S. Growth in Smartphone Growth Starts to Decline - MagicPropmaker
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/12/global-u-s-growth-in-smartphone-growth-starts-to-decline.html#nymag
======
craftyguy
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18635509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18635509)

------
brownbat
There's a new line of analysis every two paragraphs in this article. None bad,
just... it can be a bit dizzying.

I liked this point, somewhere in the middle:

“The middle price band is nonexistent,” says Reith. The current U.S. cell
phone market could be compared to an auto market in which the majority of
consumers either bought a Mercedes or a Kia, and brands like Honda essentially
didn’t exist.

I feel like Android originally gained market share by competing aggressively
on price. When the flagships started embracing iPhone prices, I was pretty
disappointed.

~~~
JoshTriplett
> I feel like Android originally gained market share by competing aggressively
> on price. When the flagships started embracing iPhone prices, I was pretty
> disappointed.

As someone who prefers Android and will never use an iPhone, I'm glad that
high-end devices exist.

I just wish everyone wasn't racing to the largest possible screen sizes. I'd
love to see a phone like the new Palm device but designed to be a standalone
phone.

~~~
groestl
> I'm glad that high-end devices exist.

High-end (on specs) doesn't necessarily imply iPhone prices though...

